# cat harness



## zig&Zag (Oct 11, 2008)

Our cats are kept indoors. We live in a first floor flat which has a comunual hallway with two security doors activated with a key. Zag has decided he wants to go exploring outside of our flat, he has managed to run past us when we come home a few times. Im frightened that if someone is coming in downstairs he will get out. Our neighbourhood is crap, they torture cats, on bonefire night they tied a firework to a cats tail and set it off :sad: Id like to get them both a harness so I can take them out especially with the weather so nice it would be good for them to get some fresh air. does anyone have any thoughts on this and which harness would be good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

OMG firstly the people in your neighbourhood sound like w****rs sorry... no offence! You are quite right to keep them in!

I got my harness from pets at home. It is black and does up with a buckle; a short strap goes around the neck and a longer strap goes around the stomach and then you attach the lead the the back (I am only telling you this because I put both straps around her front legs... I had a silly moment I think  )

Boutique Sparkly Cat Harness and Lead Set-Leads and harnesses-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop

Extending Lead for Cats by Flexi-Leads and harnesses-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop

these are the ones I have. I got the extendable lead because my garden is quite small so I can just sit down and Waffles can run up and down freely. I cheated though and got a puppy extendable lead because it was much cheaper.

I think harnesses are a great way for your kitty to have the fun of the outside world under your control. I am so glad about it in this weather too because we can have all the windows open with Waffles in the garden and not worry about her escaping  good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

hey there

I use this, a small dog harness by Rogz








I find it much more secure than the standard cat harness








Here is Misha modelling his

I find the best way to get them used to it is pop it on just before a meal then place food in front of them, take it off after food, then leave it on a bit longer each time so they get used to no restrictions and the harness is normal.
Then put a lead on it and play with the cats, so they learn they can have fun but in a boundry.
Then walk until slight tension on the lead and call cat to you with a treat.

hope that helps


----------



## Shmitty! (Feb 9, 2009)

Just beware, my neighbourhood is crap too, and it's just as dangerous for them out on the lead as it is out alone tbh.

Maybe a special puppy gate from argos is a better idea to stop them from getting out the door so easily.

Once they taste the outdoors, it's hard to go back!!

Buy Lindam Easy Fit Flexigate. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .

This one looks good, it's for babies really.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

These cat leads and harnesses are very cheap. 
They do different colours too.

BLACK CAT & KITTEN LEAD & HARNESS VALUE COMBO. SAVE Â£Â£Â£ on eBay, also Collars Tags, Cats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 19-Mar-09 20:54:00 GMT)


----------



## zig&Zag (Oct 11, 2008)

That is so weird Ive just ordered 2 of them from there


----------



## zig&Zag (Oct 11, 2008)

I do need them to get used to being outside as we are eventually going to be living on our 60ft long x 10ft 6 barge on the Kennet & Avon cannal in about 18months time.



Shmitty! said:


> Just beware, my neighbourhood is crap too, and it's just as dangerous for them out on the lead as it is out alone tbh.
> 
> Maybe a special puppy gate from argos is a better idea to stop them from getting out the door so easily.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Shmitty! said:


> Just beware, my neighbourhood is crap too, and it's just as dangerous for them out on the lead as it is out alone tbh.
> 
> Maybe a special puppy gate from argos is a better idea to stop them from getting out the door so easily.
> *
> ...


I don't agree with that. Waffles loves her harness but she never begs to go outside and she is perfectly content indoors. Ofcourse, this is only my experience and all cats are different


----------



## Shmitty! (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah actually just one of my cats has the real outdoor urge in her, but it is heartbreaking. to see her wanting to go out, as she has had a taste for it.
Hence my new kitty porch!!

Also though, I have known a man have his cat attacked whilst on a leash!


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

Shmitty! said:


> Yeah actually just one of my cats has the real outdoor urge in her, but it is heartbreaking. to see her wanting to go out, as she has had a taste for it.
> Hence my new kitty porch!!


Mine's the same, its not a hard habit to break or anything because she just cant get out, but she looks out all the time and i can tell she wants to be out there


----------



## Bengal_Lover (Oct 8, 2008)

I can never get my cat on a harness...!!! Weve spent loads on all different ones and it just dont work. He wont walk on it, he just rolls on his back and refuses to move:! Even if i try too take him outside (hes a indoor cat) he wont go! Yet if the back door was open he would usually try and escape in a flash! 

Try it tho, each cat is different!


----------



## zig&Zag (Oct 11, 2008)

the harnesses arrived today, I put them on the cats  it was quite amusing, I only kept them on for 10min, I was surprised how quickly they got used to them, after a few mad moments running round the house and trying to get them off they soon calmed down. I will try again tomorrow for 15 minutes but I think they are going to cope well with them, cant wait to take them out, zag is desperate (poor soul).


----------



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

Mozart wears a harness sometimes. 

When we first used the harness on him, he did not like it and took it off.

He wasn't used to it. So, (and this what you should do, if you haven't already):

1.

We placed the harness on him for a few minutes each day till he got the feel of it. Used to it.

2.

We then added the lease to the harness for a few minutes each day and he got used to it.

3. 

We walked with him around the house,with his harness on.

4. 

We took him outside to a secluded area, and that is where he goes when wearing a harness.

Just please remember to do these steps gradually. Don't rush.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Did I read correctly that you will be living on a barge in 18 months?

I wouldn't worry too much about getting them accustomed to outside because of this future event. When you get there will be time enough.

Also beware that, when out on a harness, the cat could be scared or attracted by something and take off at speed. Adult cats are good at climbing and jumping.


----------



## zig&Zag (Oct 11, 2008)

Zag doesnt mind being in his harness and lead. Yes we will be living on our barge in about 18 months time, I am not going to take him out for a while, its not just because of living on the barge that I would like to take him out, Zag at the moment is so desperate to go out, he crys and crys at the front door, when we open the door he makes a dash for it, its not to bad at the moment if he does get out as he ends up in the main communual corridor for now, Im worried that someone will open the doors downstairs and he would certainly go out, I know all about the dangers, my neighbour downstairs has a little dog, we are great friends and I am going to get him introduced to him slowly. Zig is not at all bothered about being in, infact he will not set foot outside the flat.


----------



## Shmitty! (Feb 9, 2009)

> Also beware that, when out on a harness, the cat could be scared or attracted by something and take off at speed. Adult cats are good at climbing and jumping.


This is the problem I got. 
The worst was when it started spitting a little with rain and she basically went besrek and didn't know where to run, it scared her more being harnessed too with this stuff landing on her fur!!


----------

